# Schwarztuch ab jetzt in Neltharions Schlund



## gethonic (21. Januar 2009)

Seit patch 3.0.8 ist Schwarztuch in Drachenöde in Neltharions Schlund, Eingang 37/31, herzustellen.


viel Erfolg


----------



## Abrid (21. Januar 2009)

steht auch in den patchnotes -also eher ein sinnfreies topic


----------



## gethonic (21. Januar 2009)

Abrid schrieb:


> steht auch in den patchnotes -also eher ein sinnfreies topic



nicht jeder liest sie, von daher nicht sinnfrei, sondern nur eine nette geste...


----------



## Optix 18 (21. Januar 2009)

Ich fands jedenfalls nett


----------



## adidas2023 (22. Januar 2009)

ich auch


----------



## Sêraphîm_Shatt (23. Januar 2009)

jau, erst recht wenn man nicht im Kopf hat wo dieser Schlund ist, thx für Koords !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faelis (23. Januar 2009)

THX 4 Info


----------



## Kasdeja (26. Januar 2009)

Hätte mal die Berufe-Notes lesen sollen ;P
Im Trott bin ich natürlich zum Altar gerannt und hab mich gewundert, dass es nicht geklappt hat


----------



## Dalfi (27. Januar 2009)

wo in dem verdammten Schlund kann man den denn jetzt herstellen ?


----------



## Kasdeja (27. Januar 2009)

Einfach in das Gebiet rein und da ist dann ein Eingang in diesen "Schlund" .. ne Art Höhleneingang


----------



## d2wap (27. Januar 2009)

Es reicht auch schon sich im südwesten auf den Klippenvorsprung zu stellen bis das Gebiet Neltharions Schlund angezeigt wird.
Dort kann man auch schon Stoff erstellen ohne runter zu gehen.


----------



## Dalfi (28. Januar 2009)

Super vielen Dank, hab gestern schon den gesamten Schlund durchsucht und alles gekillt auf der Suche nach nem Altar ^^


----------



## justblue (29. Januar 2009)

Wurde auch Zeit. Mondgespinst kann man locker mit Level 70 herstellen, aber für Schwarztuch musste man bisher fliegen können, eine nervige Route auf sich nehmen und sich mit hochleveligen Mobs herumprügeln.


----------

